# Do you HULU?



## Curt (Feb 3, 2009)

One of the Superbowl ads (which I only watched after the Sunday evening service) was for hulu.com. It advertised free movies and TV shows on our computer. I checked it out today and it looks good.

Has anybody else used it? Are there issues to be concerned about?


----------



## nicnap (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it is legal, since it is simply streaming, and not downloading. It appears to have sponsors...hmmm...this is new to me.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 3, 2009)

We use it regularly. We like the show Crusoe. It's not even remotely based on the classic book except there is a castaway named Robinson Crusoe and his friend is named Friday. It's really a cross between Pirates of the Carribean and Lost. (Not that I've ever seen Lost, but that's what I've heard.)

I think it's on NBC but I'm not sure.

The Office is also on Hulu. We watched the movie Ant Bully a couple nights ago. 

My MacBook hooks directly to my TV through an HDMI cable. It looks terrific on the big screen. I was very pleasantly surprised.

-----Added 2/3/2009 at 06:26:26 EST-----

It's definitely legal. It's paid for by sponsors.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 3, 2009)

One of the big issues is that you can't use it in Canada. Whatever happened to the lawless, wild, early days of the Net?


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 3, 2009)

Netflix is another good deal for watching unlimited shows and movies on your puter for the 8.99 package.

Joost is another free movie and show repository on the net. Joost doesn't have as big of a selection as Hulu BUT Joost work on and is free for the iPhone.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 3, 2009)

My wife watches it all the time. There are tons of classic shows on there.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 3, 2009)

HULU has lots of good shows and is great. I've used it alot to watch good ole' t.v. shows. 

Pop some pop-corn, grab your wife and enjoy!

-----Added 2/3/2009 at 06:49:37 EST-----

It's got He-Man and the Masters of the Universe!! 

Also Buck Rogers, Kojak, Starsky and Hutch, Battlestar Galactica (original), The A-Team, S.W.A.T. Well, you get the idea.


----------



## historyb (Feb 3, 2009)

Curt said:


> One of the Superbowl ads (which I only watched after the Sunday evening service) was for hulu.com. It advertised free movies and TV shows on our computer. I checked it out today and it looks good.
> 
> Has anybody else used it? Are there issues to be concerned about?



I used it before, watching night gallery right now.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds great, I would like to check it out,but as I was watching the game the other night I saw their commercial and their slogan said:

* Hulu:An Evil Plot to Destroy The World Enjoy!*

I'm not dumb enough to take this literally,which is good but why did they say it,it bothered me and my bride a bit and we laughed our heads off at some of the commercials, so I'm not going down that road.

We're just wondering why did they pick such a slogan and Is that just a commentary on the world's way of doing things

Or maybe this is funny and I just didn't get the joke,am I taking this too seriously?-Probably,huh?

Not a nut,just wondering?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> My wife watches it all the time. There are tons of classic shows on there.



But no Andy Griffith, dude!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 3, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > My wife watches it all the time. There are tons of classic shows on there.
> ...



That is an egregious oversight on their parts, brother. But since we have all the episodes of Andy Griffith memorized it is not a great loss.  Actually, if you own a TV and live in our neck of the woods, you get a generous dose of Andy every day.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep, we use it to watch all sorts of great shows. Including one of our all time favorites:


----------



## Sammy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hulu is as close to TV as my family and I get. Without cable or rabbit ears, we limit the pipeline of sewage from New York and Hollywood from our home. Try it! You may have time to enjoy more real life.

P.S. Me and the Mrs will likely enjoy a Mary Tyler Moore Show tonight. Harmless stuff.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 3, 2009)

The A-Team! What a great show. The new show Leverage is like a modern A-team.

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2009)

Hulu was actually done in collaboration with the networks (especially NBC and Fox) as an attempt to start getting some revenue on internet video since people are constantly hosting it illegally.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 3, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...



Very true on the memorization factor, but it's still a great loss. Having moved to Beloit, WI, near Rockford, IL and Madison, WI, I find it amazing that none of the local TV stations broadcast the series. To me it speaks to the fact that this area isn't really civilized. In Burlington, WI, where are TV stations came from Milwaukee and Chicago one could watch Andy about three or four times a day. 

Not so here in this barren wilderness....


----------



## BJClark (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus is my friend;




> * Hulu:An Evil Plot to Destroy The World Enjoy!*




I haven't seen the ad, nor have I heard about the website until now, but based on what has been shared on the various older shows..maybe it means they are looking at only showing wholesome shows..which in many ways if they get the media attention and people turn to this as opposed to watching various programs on tv and all the advertisements for sex..it could certainly change things..


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 3, 2009)

BJClark said:


> Jesus is my friend;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you brother,Now I get it,I will check it out I like the old time stuff best anyway


----------



## BJClark (Feb 4, 2009)

Jesus is my friend;



> Thank you brother,Now I get it,I will check it out I like the old time stuff best anyway



I went to delete that post after looking at the site myself..not sure I'd say they only show old time shows (but those are a blessing)...some of the ones I seen posted, are on tv today--so maybe it's about being able to watch movies w/out having to rent them..

They do have full episodes of 24 on there..now I know if my husband misses it he can watch it online...


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Hulu.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

We watch Crusoe on hulu. And, if we miss the broadcast of 24 we watch it on hulu. We did last night as a matter of fact.

*Beware*, there are some very 'unseemly' things on hulu as well. Don't let your little ones use it unsupervised.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## nicnap (Feb 4, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Sounds great, I would like to check it out,but as I was watching the game the other night I saw their commercial and their slogan said:
> 
> * Hulu:An Evil Plot to Destroy The World Enjoy!*
> 
> ...



I think it is because at the beginning of the commercial the spokesman says, "Some say that TV rots the brain...nonsense, it only softens it like a ripe banana. We have come up with Hulu to finish the job..." Something like that. I think they are playing with that beginning joke.


----------



## gene_mingo (Feb 4, 2009)

I watch Hulu and stream it to my TV. No need to huddle around the computer. They just need to add some more children content and it would be great.


----------

